# Feeling hypo when not?



## Akasha (Apr 5, 2013)

I am currently 25 weeks pregnant and have got to that stage where my insulin requirements are starting to go up. 
Ratio's and basal have been upped with help and advise of hospital.

However, Over the last week, I have had times where I have felt like I am coming into the onset of a hypo but when I tested im not close to hypo. 

Has anyone else experianced this?


----------



## Lizzzie (Apr 5, 2013)

Absolutely. My hypo awareness is all over the place.  I make myself test before I eat now: saved myself from going far too high a few times that way.  Don't know why it happens, anyone?


----------



## LeeLee (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi Akasha, this won't be any real help, but I can sympathise.  My non-diabetic daughter suffered false hypo symptoms quite badly in the first trimester and came close to fainting several times when her BG was in the mid-3s.  It seems that her body was over-reacting to normal post-meal drops.

I hope your poor fingers recover from all the testing that you're going to be doing, and that everything goes well.


----------

